# WP Team - Ladies only - Arctic girls



## nikka (20. Oktober 2017)

hallo ladies,
die "arctic girls" gab es vor vielen jahren schon einmal, danach den "club handicap" und auch schon mal die "last minute" truppe....

nun möchte ich wieder ein ladies-only-team gründen und freue mich auf 4 andere motivierte und vor allem unkomplizierte und nette mitfahrerinnen!

egal ob du im norden oder süden unterwegs bist, jung oder schon etwas älter, blond oder braun (oder grau ) bist - hauptsache, du hast lust ein paar pünktchen zu sammeln und im winter dran zu bleiben und zur gegenseitigen motivation gegen den weihnachtsplätzchenspeck beizutragen.

wer ist mit von der partie?

viele grüße
nikka


----------



## Sandra07 (30. Oktober 2017)

Hi, 
Ich habe mich mal für dein Team beworben, vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar Mistreiter 
Gruß aus Jerxheim 
Sandra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikka (30. Oktober 2017)

Moin Sandra,
super, dann sind wir jetzt zu zweit!
Ich weiss auch nicht, warum sich die Teambildung in diesem Jahr so schleppend gestaltet....

Mädels, bald gehts los! Also jetzt mal schnell noch bei den Artic girls dabei sein !


----------



## samafa (31. Oktober 2017)

Hallo nikka,
Dein Aufruf hat mich neugierig gemacht.
Bin WP Newbie.
Würde gern bei euch mitmachen.

Grüße


----------



## nikka (1. November 2017)

moin samafa,
hab dich gerade bestätigt - dann sind wir schon zu dritt .
dann gehts los!!!
viele grüße und einen schönen feiertag!


----------



## karmakiller (1. November 2017)

Hallo,
ups schon wieder Winterpokal - 
ich würde auch gerne mitmachen, daher habe ich mal einen Aufnahmeantrag gestellt 
Hätte allerdings nix dagegen, wenn der Winter nicht zu arktisch wird 
---
Momentan ist mein Bike noch zur Inspektion und ich bin keine besonders große Punktelieferantin, aber : dabei sein ist alles


----------



## nikka (1. November 2017)

Hi Karma,
bist dabei !
Bisher hab nur ich Punkte eingetragen, der Rest vom Team scheint sich noch zu sortieren ...


----------



## samafa (1. November 2017)

Lieben Dank für die Aufnahme.
Wie gesagt bin Winterpokal-Newbie.
Hab heut meine Tour ganz im Sinne des Team "Article Girls"  bestritten.
Es waren beim Losfahren um die 5°.
Gleich eingetragen.
Ich weiß nicht arg kalt, aber wir sind ja noch am Anfang und es ist noch genug Luft nach unten .
In diesem Sinne, schlechtes Wetter gibt es nicht, nur schlechte Kleidung.

Wird hier regelmäßig geschrieben???


----------



## nikka (1. November 2017)

Ich war heute ein Stündchen unterwegs und sah aus wie ein Schlammschwein .

Wäre schön, wenn hier ein wenig was los wäre und wir was voneinander hören!


----------



## samafa (2. November 2017)

Weiß jemand von euch ob Bodyweight Training bzw. Freeletics eine Alternativesportart ist ????
Zum Eintragen der Punkte ???


----------



## HeikeK (2. November 2017)

Hi,
habe den Start verpasst. Kann ich bei euch noch mitfahren? Bin kein Vielfahrer, weder aus dem Norden noch aus dem Süden (eher so Mitte) und eher grau als braun, fahre aber eigentlich bei jedem Wetter zumindest am Wochenende. Bin aber auch ahnungslos, wäre mein erster Winterpokal.
Grüße Heike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samafa (2. November 2017)

Ich den seh  grad wir haben noch gar kein "Gruppenbild" für unser Team.


----------



## karmakiller (2. November 2017)

samafa schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch ob Bodyweight Training bzw. Freeletics eine Alternativesportart ist ????
> Zum Eintragen der Punkte ???


Ja na klar


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (3. November 2017)

Hallo artic girls,
super, das euer Team nun komplett ist!

Wenn ihr noch weitere Anfragen habt bitte weitersagen: die "Sofanordwand" sucht noch zwei Ladies.


----------



## HeikeK (3. November 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Aufnahme ,
"arctic" ist es bei uns noch nicht, aber ich habe schon mal die  Daten von den zwei "Schlammschlachten" an den Feiertagen nachgetragen.


----------



## samafa (3. November 2017)

Ich stelle mich mal kurz vor.
Mein Name ist Sandra, bin 42 Jahre alt und komme aus dem Pfälzer Wald.
Was erhoffe ich mir vom WP bzw. Team???
Das ich mich mit nette, unkomplizierten Mädels auch mal sinnlos unterhalten  kann und ich einigermaßen gut über den Winter komme.


----------



## nikka (3. November 2017)

Super, wir sind komplett !
Dann kanns ja losgehen....

@samafa: was meinst du mit Gruppenbild? Wo kann man das einfügen?

Pünktlich zum Beginn kriege ich natürlich "Rücken"...hmpf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samafa (3. November 2017)

@nikka
So'n Bild wie die Truppe von "Ladies Only - SnowFlow".
Uhi da fragst mich aber was...

Ohje ich hoffe nicht arg schlimm.
Hoffentlich bald es besser Dir geht. Möge das Radl mit Dir sein


----------



## Rennschnegge (3. November 2017)

Hi, das Teambild kann derjenige einstellen, der das Team gegründet hat. Auf der Teamseite ganz oben wird angezeigt "Du kannst eine Teambeschreibung oder Bild hochladen" 
Da kann man draufdruecken und ein Bild hochladen. Unser Bild hat Drahteseli im letzten Jahr eintwickelt


----------



## HeikeK (7. November 2017)

Gilt Yoga eigentlich auch als Alternative Sportart? Oder ist es nur Entspannung und Gymnastik ohne Punkte? Dass ich meine täglichen Hunderunden nicht eintrage, habe ich schon entschieden (auch wenn ich das bei anderen gesehen habe), denn unserer Hund Laila ist 12 Jahre alt und faul, und unsere "Schnüffelrunden" Sport zu nennen, dabei hätte ich ein schlechtes Gewissen. Hier ist sie bei ihrer Lieblingsbeschäftigung: Chillen


----------



## nikka (8. November 2017)

hallo heike,
na klar, auf jeden fall ist yoga eine alt. sportart und es gibt punkte dafür!

ich sehe es so: es geht ja im winterpokal darum, im winter aktiv zu bleiben. vor allem auf dem rad und deshalb gibt es da am meisten punkte dafür. mich motiviert es, mich jeden tag aufs rad zu setzen und auch zur arbeit zu radeln.
im letzten jahr in meiner gruppe gab es dann die diskussion, es müsse SPORTLICHES radeln sein, was am pulswert festzumachen sei.

also wenn die hunderunde als "walking" zu bezeichnen ist, dann würde ich es auch so eintragen....

aber über diese fragen streiten sich seit jahren die gemüter hier im forum ;-)

viel spaß weiterhin!


----------



## HeikeK (8. November 2017)

nikka schrieb:


> hallo heike,
> na klar, auf jeden fall ist yoga eine alt. sportart und es gibt punkte dafür!
> also wenn die hunderunde als "walking" zu bezeichnen ist, dann würde ich es auch so eintragen....
> viel spaß weiterhin!


Dann trag ich mal schnell meine Yoga Einheiten nach . Die Morgenrunde mit unserem Hund fällt auf jeden Fall nicht unter "Walking" oder irgendwas sportliches (ich habe mir jetzt schon die lange Unterhose rausgeholt, damit ich unterwegs nicht erfriere), aber an den Tagen, wo ich mit der Mittagsrunde dran bin und wir mit mehren gehen, könnte man das schon als 1-2 Stunden walken sehen, da kommen dann auch ein paar Kilometer zusammen.
Danke Nikka


----------



## karmakiller (8. November 2017)

Hallo Team, das muss ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, aber ich denke der 'sportliche' Aspekt sollte schon gegeben sein -
ich lege jeden Tag auf der Arbeit auch mehrere Kilometer zurück und radel zudem täglich einen kurzen Weg zur Arbeit (insgesamt ca. 20 Minuten) - käme aber nicht auf die Idee mir das als sportliche Aktivität in den WP einzutragen.
Ich beurteile das für mich nach der bewussten Entscheidung : ich mache jetzt Sport und strenge mich an ( =schwitze  )

Im Endeffekt ist aber der WP ja nur für einen selbst


----------



## HeikeK (8. November 2017)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Ich beurteile das für mich nach der bewussten Entscheidung : ich mache jetzt Sport und strenge mich an ( =schwitze  )


Hallo karmakiller,
das hört sich für mich nachvollziehbar an, dann mach ich das auch so, ist ja auch schön, wenn es innerhalb unseres Teams ähnlich gehandhabt wird. Über solche Dinge hatte ich mir im Vorfeld ehrlich gesagt gar keine Gedanken gemacht


----------



## karmakiller (15. Februar 2018)

Hallo Team , ich wollte einfach mal unseren Gruppenthread wiederbeleben und nachhören wie es bei euch so läuft.
Nach dem ich in den letzten Wintern immer ausschließlich Radgefahren bin, habe ich dieses Jahr beschlossen mich mal meinen Muskeln (speziell der Rumpfmuskulatur) zu widmen - dh. mehr Alternative Sportarten = weniger Punkte aber ich fühle mich super -
Wie läuft es bei euch so ? Hat euch die Grippewelle schon erwischt ? Seid ihr zufrieden mit eurem bisherigen Winterpokalverlauf ?
Auch wenn es heute hier noch nicht so aussieht - ich finde der Frühling kommt gefühlt langsam in Sicht


----------



## samafa (15. Februar 2018)

Hi Team,
Ich bin seit 2 Wochen wegen einer starken Erkältung außer Gefecht gesetzt.
Bis auf den ärztliche Angeordneten Frischluftschnapper kann ich leider zum Winterpokal nix beitragen.
Hoffe bei euch läuft es besser.
Bei mir läuft nur die Nase "schnief".

Grüße


----------



## HeikeK (16. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen, gute Besserung samafa,

ich habe meine dicke Erkältung schon im November genommen und den Magen-Darm-Virus, der gerade grassiert, hatte ich auch schon Anfang des Monats . Der Frühling kann jetzt gerne kommen, obwohl hier ja nicht wirklich Winter war, sondern nur jede Menge Matsch und graue Wolken. Dafür bin ich ganz zufrieden mit dem was ich an den Wochenenden Rad gefahren bin. Yoga und Schwimmen in der Woche mache ich hauptsächlich wegen meinem Rücken, da ich sonst Probleme bekomme (sitze den ganzen Tag im Büro).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikka (20. Februar 2018)

Gute Besserung allen Kranken und Kränkelnden,
ich bin bisher verschont geblieben...ein Wunder!
Vielleicht können wir im Teamranking noch unter Platz 300 kommen??
Schade, dass Sandra sich nur angemeldet hat aber nicht dabei ist.
Sonst würden wir vielleicht ein wenig besser dastehen.

Egal, Hauptsache die Motivation stimmt bei uns


----------



## samafa (20. Februar 2018)

Danke euch für die Genessungswünsche.
Gestern endlich mal wieder leichtes Radfahren.
Tut richtig gut. Da wird man leicht übermütig, aber die Vernunft sagt "langsaaam angehen".

Na das packen wir noch ...


----------



## karmakiller (27. Februar 2018)

Oh je - die Erkältungswelle hat mich am Wochenende erwischt - im Moment ist leider Trainingspause angesagt


----------



## HeikeK (27. Februar 2018)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Oh je - die Erkältungswelle hat mich am Wochenende erwischt - im Moment ist leider Trainingspause angesagt


Da wünsche ich gute Besserung! Im Moment sind so viele Leute krank, da kommt man an den Viren ja kaum vorbei. Es könnte jetzt wirklich Frühling werden, dann hört das vielleicht auch auf.


----------



## nikka (1. März 2018)

Ich reihe mich auch in die Virus-Truppe ein...


----------



## samafa (3. März 2018)

Von mir auch "Gute Besserung".


----------



## nikka (2. April 2018)

hallo artic girls,
das wars schon wieder mit dem wp für diesen winter....
ich habe leider mein ziel von 500 punkten knapp verpasst, die grippe hat mich fast einen monat umgehauen, sonst hätte ichs geschafft.
egal, nächstes jahr!
ich wünsche euch einen schönen sommer, mit und ohne bike, mit vielen tollen touren und bleibt gesund!


----------



## HeikeK (2. April 2018)

Wahnsinn, wie schnell die Zeit dann doch umgegangen ist. Erkältung und Grippe war wirklich hartnäckig dieses Jahr, aber so bleibt für nächstes Jahr noch Luft nach oben . Vielen Dank nikka, ich wünsche auch einen schönen, erlebnisreichen  Sommer.


----------



## samafa (2. April 2018)

Jaja die liebe Zeit,
aber der nächste WP kommt bestimmt. Bis dahin wünsche ich auch euch eine schöne Zeit und das ihr alle beim nächsten WP gesund und fit dabei seid.
In diesem Sinne...
Kette rechts.

Grüße
Sandra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (9. April 2018)

@nikka: 
Ja mit der Grippe oder Erkältung war dieses Jahr wohl jeder irgendwann gestraft...
Die 500 knackst du kommenden WP bestimmt : Respekt  vor deiner Leistung 
Auch wenn ich diesen WP verstärkt auf alternative Sportarten gesetzt habe und dadurch weniger Punkte geliefert habe , bin ich mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden. 
Ich wünsche allen eine tolle Frühlings- & Sommersaison ! 
War schön mit euch  vielleicht bis November.


----------



## karmakiller (22. Oktober 2018)

Der nie endende Super-Sommer legt heute mal eine Pause ein und schon steht der Winterpokal vor der Tür 
@samafa @nikka @HeikeK : Seid ihr wieder mit dabei ?
Wäre schön, wenn wir dieses mal 5 aktive Mitglieder zusammen bekommen würden !


----------



## HeikeK (22. Oktober 2018)

Upps,ich hatte nur gesehen, dass ihr alle so lange nicht online wart und überlegt dieses Jahr auszusetzen, da ich im November direkt ausfalle wegen einer Krampfader-OP. Als @kater21 dann das Team "Club Handicap" aufgerufen hat, habe ich mich dann umentschieden und für diesen Winter dort beworben. Falle also für unser Team dieses Jahr aus .


----------



## LemSier (25. Oktober 2018)

Hi, wie kann man denn dem Team beitreten? Wäre interessiert.


----------



## karmakiller (25. Oktober 2018)

Hallo LamSier,
ich habe bisher noch kein Team gegründet (kann ich aber natürlich machen) - allerdings sind wir bisher nur zu zweit!


----------



## LemSier (25. Oktober 2018)

Nuja..  mindestens 2 brauchts ja nur für ein Team, lach. 

War da noch nie dabei, bin MTB-Neuling. Wie läuft das ganze denn so ab??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (26. Oktober 2018)

Man trägt Punkte für seine sportlichen Winteraktivitäten ein ; das ganze dient einfach der Motivation auch im Winter den Popo hochzubekommen!
Klar, 2er-Team geht im Prinzip schon, aber interessant ist für mich nur der virtuelle Vergleich ( was machen die anderen) im 4er-oder bestenfalls 5er-Team.
Ich hoffe wir finden noch weitere Mitstreiterinnen 
---
Hier noch der Winterpokal-Thread : https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/winterpokal.163/


----------



## LemSier (26. Oktober 2018)

Soweit war ich schon ;-) aber wo trägt man die ein, wo meldet man sich an? Hätte evtl noch jmd., die aber nicht hier angemeldet ist.


----------



## karmakiller (26. Oktober 2018)

Man muss erst ein Team gründen, dann können die anderen eintreten :
https://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/noteam


----------



## LemSier (26. Oktober 2018)

Also ich würd sagen, mit meiner Athrose gehör ich dann wohl eher ins Team Handicap.  

Am 28. gehts ja los, wie lang willst du noch mit Teamgründung warten, wenn dich ein Team erst ab 5 Leuten interessiert interessiert?


----------



## karmakiller (26. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab mal beim Club Handicap angefragt !


----------



## LemSier (26. Oktober 2018)

Ich auch. Danke für die Info. ;-)


----------



## samafa (27. Oktober 2018)

Moin Karmakiller,
Ich wäre mit von der Partie.

LG


----------



## karmakiller (28. Oktober 2018)

@samafa :
Ui, das tut mir wirklich leid, aber ich bin HeikeK jetzt in den Club Handicap gefolgt !
Ich hoffe du findest noch ein Team


----------



## HeikeK (6. Oktober 2019)

Hi, @karmakiller , @nikka, @samafa nachdem wir uns ja letztes Jahr irgendwie verfehlt haben, wollte ich dieses Jahr mal eher in die Runde rufen : Bald ist Winterpokal! Seid ihr dabei?


----------



## karmakiller (7. Oktober 2019)

Ich hoffe zwar, dass wir von arktischer Kälte verschont bleiben , wäre aber gerne dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shivy (12. Oktober 2019)

Hallo "Arctic girls", ich würde gerne zum ersten mal am WP teilnehmen und würde mich über eine Team-Einladung freuen.
Ich fahre 2x die Woche MTB und normalerweise laufe ich auch noch 1x die Woche und vielleicht kann man sich hier ja auch durch andere motivieren, gerade wenn das Wetter nicht so toll ist.


----------



## HeikeK (12. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Shivy, uns gegenseitig über den Winter zu motivieren ist der Plan . Ab Montag können die Teams eröffnet werden, dann musst du dich "bewerben" und kannst ins Team aufgenommen werden. 
Hmm, scheinbar konnte ich @samafa und @nikka noch nicht aus dem Winterschlaf (oder muss es Sommerschlaf heißen?) wecken. Vielleicht möchten @Pfadfinderin oder @kater21 ja mit uns fahren? Über den Teamnamen (Artic oder Handicap) können wir ja noch verhandeln .


----------



## HeikeK (14. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe einfach mal das Team Ladies only - ArcticGirls angelegt. Freue mich auf eure Anträge


----------



## karmakiller (15. Oktober 2019)

Antrag läuft


----------



## HeikeK (15. Oktober 2019)

Angenommen


----------



## Shivy (15. Oktober 2019)

Dabei


----------



## karmakiller (26. Oktober 2019)

Hat noch jemand Lust mitzumachen ? Uns fehlen noch 2 Teammitglieder


----------



## Deleted 376589 (27. Oktober 2019)

Würde gerne mitmachen bei Euch im Team. Antrag ist raus. Grüße Kathi aus Berlin.


----------



## HeikeK (27. Oktober 2019)

Upps, da war ich wohl zu langsam mit dem Bestätigen und Kathi ist in einem anderen Team untergekommen. Sind also immer noch zwei Plätze frei, falls noch jemand Lust hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeikeK (29. Oktober 2019)

So, der Winterpokal hat begonnen, die Sonne scheint und wir sind bisher als entspanntes Dreierteam unterwegs ☀❄?‍♀️. Ich habe mal nachgeschaut, bis zum 11.11.2019 können noch Änderungen im Team vorgenommen werden. Also falls noch jemand mitfahren mag bitte vor dem 11.11. hier klicken https://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/32


----------



## Trina (30. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

darf ich noch bei euch im Team mitmachen? Ich bin 41 Jahre und wohne in Österreich. Bin diesen Sommer zum ersten Mal richtig viel mit dem Bike gefahren und möchte die Fitness gerne halbwegs über den Winter bringen . Werde in nächster Zeit wohl häufiger auf der Rolle unterwegs sein als draußen, weil ich es (auch wegen meinen zwei kleinen Kindern) gerade zeitlich tagsüber selten schaffe. Im Winter kommt dann wahrscheinlich noch Langlauf dazu.

Ich schicke einfach mal einen Aufnahmeantrag und würde mich freuen, wenn ich mitmachen darf. 

Liebe Grüße,
Kathrin (Trina)


----------



## Shivy (30. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Trina, ich sag einfach mal herzlich willkommen


----------



## HeikeK (30. Oktober 2019)

Herzlich willkommen im Team Trina  . Das es bei dir im Winter eher Rollentraining oder Langlauf wird, kann ich mir vorstellen , als wir in den letzten Tagen recherchiert haben wo über Weihnachten Schnee liegen könnte, kamen wir nämlich u.a.auf die Region Vorarlberg. Liebe Grüße aus NRW


----------



## HeikeK (30. Oktober 2019)

So, jetzt haben wir noch *1 freien Platz... *


----------



## Trina (30. Oktober 2019)

Danke, Heike! Oh ja, das geht bei uns manchmal schnell mit dem Schnee. Letztes Wochenende waren wir noch draußen biken, aber heute war die Schneefallgrenze schon ca. 100 hm oberhalb von unserem Haus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fasani (31. Oktober 2019)

Huhu,

ich wollte mich diesen Winter auch mal an den Winterpokal rantrauen. Habt ihr vielleicht noch einen Platz fürs Rheinland?

Liebe Grüße

Tanja


----------



## HeikeK (31. Oktober 2019)

Super ?, herzlich willkommen @Fasani. Damit wäre unser Team komplett


----------



## Fasani (31. Oktober 2019)

Vielen Dank!
Höhenmeter werden's wohl hier im platten Land nicht werden, aber ein paar km krieg ich zusammen.?


----------



## karmakiller (31. Oktober 2019)

JUHU  Team komplett : auf einen guten Winter ohne Erkältungen, Verletzungen und Krankheiten


----------



## Trina (31. Oktober 2019)

Super, dann wünsche ich uns auch eine tolle Wintersaison 
Ihr wart ja zum Teil schon richtig fleißig - ist echt motivierend!


----------



## Shivy (31. Oktober 2019)

Tanja, herzlich willkommen.

Karma, 18km von uns beiden, für die 80Hm mehr hast du 16 Minuten gebraucht.


----------



## karmakiller (2. November 2020)

Hallo, falls jemand gerne noch am Winterpokal teilnehmen möchte : in unserem Team wäre noch ein gemütliches Plätzchen frei


----------



## HeikeK (6. November 2020)

Hier mal der link zu unserem Team:




__





						BOA Old School - MTB-News Winterpokal
					

Der MTB-News Winterpokal ist die Motivationshilfe für alle Biker, sich auch in der kalten Jahreszeit auf’s Bike zu schwingen. Mach jetzt mit - kostenlos!




					winterpokal.mtb-news.de
				




Um bei uns mitzufahren brauchst du keine Ambitionen den Winterpokal zu gewinnen, wir sind immer eher das Schlusslicht der Ladies Only Teams, bleiben aber den ganzen Winter dabei und motivieren uns gegenseitig .

Ich glaube ich gucke zu viel The Voice of Germany, wollte jetzt echt schreiben: Komm in unser Team


----------



## Shila (7. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen, gibt's bei euch noch ein freies Plätzchen im Team? War noch nie dabei... Hätte aber voll Lust 😊 LG Diana


----------



## Shila (7. November 2020)

... Sorry, aus Versehen doppelt gesendet und lässt sich nicht mehr löschen... 🙈 
Hallo zusammen, gibt's bei euch noch ein freies Plätzchen im Team? War noch nie dabei... Hätte aber voll Lust 😊 LG Diana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeikeK (7. November 2020)

Shila schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, gibt's bei euch noch ein freies Plätzchen im Team? War noch nie dabei... Hätte aber voll Lust 😊 LG Diana


Sehr gerne, habe deinen Antrag schon bestätigt 😁


----------



## Shila (7. November 2020)

Super des freut mich voll... Dankeschön 😁 dann kann ich loslegen und meine Aktivitäten eintragen bzw noch nachtragen... Oder? Freu mich auf eine tolle Wintersaison mit euch 🙋🏻‍♀️


----------



## karmakiller (19. Oktober 2021)

bald ist es soweit : auf geht es in eine neue Runde Winterpokal !
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir unser „arktisches“ Team wieder gemeinsam an den Start bringen würden.
Team ist gegründet


----------



## Fasani (20. Oktober 2021)

Beantragt! Es lief diesen Sommer eher schleppend, deswegen befürchte ich, ich werde das Schlusslicht stellen 🙄 ich hoffe, Du nimmst mich trotzdem mit, Karma 😊


----------



## HeikeK (20. Oktober 2021)

Jau,  ist ja schon wieder so weit. Antrag ist raus😍.


----------



## Trina (20. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin für dieses Jahr raus. Schaffe es zur momentan zeitlich mit Kindern, Arbeit, Hobbys etc. nicht regelmäßig zu fahren. Wünsche euch aber ganz viel Spaß!

Liebe Grüße,
Trina


----------



## karmakiller (22. Oktober 2021)

@Trina : oh ich hab die Nachricht jetzt erst gesehen: Schade  , dass du nicht dabei bist ! Bleib gesund


----------



## HeikeK (4. November 2021)

Upp, ging ja Montag schon los, hatte ich ganz vergessen, hab ich gerade schnell nach getragen. 
Übrigens: Wir hätten noch 2 Plätze frei im Team. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust.


----------



## karmakiller (4. November 2021)

Ich habe Shila mal angeschrieben, aber leider nichts von ihr gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toBina (4. November 2021)

Hallo 👋
wollte Fragen ob ich euer Team noch unterstützen darf? Ich mache das erste mal beim Winterpokal mit und im Team ist man vielleicht noch motivierter. 
Fahre meist 3x die Woche mit dem Bike an die Arbeit (knapp 19km eine Richtung). Ausser es schneit auf einmal über 10cm, da war dann letzten Winter teilweise kein durchkommen mehr 🤪
Dazu ab und zu etwas Joggen und Krafttraining.
Viele Grüße 
Sabrina


----------



## HeikeK (4. November 2021)

Hallo Sabrina, 
hört sich doch gut an .  Wir fahren in unserem Team nicht um irgendwas zu gewinnen, sondern um uns im Winter, wenn es richtig ungemütlich, kalt und dunkel wird gegenseitig zu motivieren. Das müsste doch für dich passen? Kannst uns sehr gerne unterstützen  https://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/60


----------



## karmakiller (4. November 2021)

Herzlich Willkommen  im Team 
@toBina : sehr geiles Profilbild


----------



## toBina (4. November 2021)

Super, vielen Dank!
Freue mich schon darauf, dass man sich gegenseitig motivieren kann, gerade wenn es ins nasskalte Nebel-Nieselwetter geht (Nebel gibt's bei uns zwischen Donau und der schwäbischen Alb leider öfter). 

Danke fürs Profilbild-Lob, das war so ein tolles Wochenende am Reschen 2019, erst der Reschenseelauf und dann noch 2 Tage Biken (das erste Mal in einem "Bikepark").


----------



## Shila (5. November 2021)

Hi zusammen 🙋🏻‍♀️ ich habs voll verpennt... 🙈 Bin irgendwie no net bereit für Winter 🥶 aber antrag ist gestellt


----------



## karmakiller (5. November 2021)

Shila der Antrag wurde sofort genehmigt 😁
Wir sind komplett 🥳


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fasani (7. November 2021)

Huhu, wir sind ja vollständig 🤩
Welcome* im Team, Sabine. Jetzt bin ich irgendwie irgendwo drauf gekommen und jetzt schreibts nur noch dick 😂.

Mich hat der November komplett überrumpelt und ich muss noch damit klar kommen, dass jetzt wieder iiibääänass-Winter ist 😳*


----------



## HeikeK (25. Oktober 2022)

Bald ist es wieder soweit. Im Moment sitze ich zwar mit Erkältung zuhause, aber geht ja hoffentlich schnell vorbei. Da ich Langeweile hatte hab ich schon mal unser Team gegründet ☺️. Ich hoffe ihr seid wieder dabei 😘


----------



## karmakiller (25. Oktober 2022)

Dabei ! 
ich bin seit gestern auch erkältet, also pünktlich zum Start hoffentlich wieder fit -
ich freue mich auf unsere Gruppe !


----------



## toBina (26. Oktober 2022)

Bin auch wieder dabei und beginne gleich mal mit ner Woche in Finale 😇 (wobei Kids/Familie und biken unter einen Hut gebracht werden müssen).
Gute Besserung euch beiden!


----------



## HeikeK (1. November 2022)

😲Geht schon los. Viel Spaß in Finale @toBina .
Wir hätten noch zwei Plätze frei im Team, hat vielleicht noch jemand Lust?


----------

